# Any good places to shark fish in georgetown sc



## ridgestalker (Jul 11, 2011)

I am headed to SC in august for a week an wanted to do some shark fishing i am staying in garden city. I found out it is illegal to fish for sharks in Horry county even though they have tons of sharks. Can shark fish in Georgetown but only places i can find as of now that are in georgetown is pawleys island or huntington beach state park. I use a penn 9/0 an usually use a balloon to float my bait out on a pier or the like an as far as i can tell from searching there are no public piers in Georgetown. There is a jetty at the state park but a good mile walk to get there from where you park. I do not have a yack to get bait out. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------

